# Saffron, it tastes like plastic!



## naphthalene

How can anyone eat this? I find nothing appetizing about it. Today was the first and last time I'll ever eat it. 

Yes it was real saffron.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no.  Try just one or two threads in whatever you're making.  What did you use it in?


----------



## Hoot

I suspect that saffron is much like many other spices and flavors. Some folks like it, others not so much, and there are those who just can't stand it.
Many items come to mind....cilantro being one. I love it.. but Mrs Hoot don't. My mother tried to like it, but she decided it tastes like soap.
It just goes to show that taste is one of the most subjective things in the world.


----------



## naphthalene

Don't mention cilantro! I might throw up!


----------



## Hoot

naphthalene said:


> Don't mention cilantro! I might throw up!



I read somewhere that aversion to cilantro might be a genetic thing.
At any rate, if you don't like it, by all means leave it out. There is no sense in eating things that taste bad to you, no matter what anyone else's opinion is.


----------



## naphthalene

Hoot said:


> I read somewhere that aversion to cilantro might be a genetic thing.
> At any rate, if you don't like it, by all means leave it out. There is no sense in eating things that taste bad to you, no matter what anyone else's opinion is.



I will definitely never eat anything with saffron (good on my wallet) or cilantro again. Although saffron isn't repulsive, it just doesn't taste right. It reminds me of plastic toys I used to chew on as a kid.


----------



## bakechef

The first time I tasted cilantro, I thought that the Mexican restaurant hadn't rinsed out the bowl properly that the salsa was in, tasted like a bowl of soapy salsa.

Over the years I have built up somewhat of a tolerance for it.  I can still taste the soapiness, but it doesn't overwhelm the dish.  I still don't like it though.

What really bugs me is that it has become the trendy herb, and it is often sprinkled on a dish even if it isn't disclosed in the description.


----------



## Hoot

I will say this...I have found that over the years, my taste preferences have changed. Foe example, I used to despise liver, buttermilk, Brussels sprouts, and beets. Nowadays, I like to eat all those things. On the other hand, I have little use for overly sweet foods and, of all things, watermelon. I can't explain it...it is just the way things are.
I try not to worry about it.


----------



## Hoot

Hoot said:


> I will say this...I have found that over the years, my taste preferences have changed. *Foe* example, I used to despise liver, buttermilk, Brussels sprouts, and beets. Nowadays, I like to eat all those things. On the other hand, I have little use for overly sweet foods and, of all things, watermelon. I can't explain it...it is just the way things are.
> I try not to worry about it.


'Course, my typin' skills ain't too good either, lately.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bummer about cilantro, I love it, but understand that others don't.  

Saffron is another story.  I don't remember ever tasting it in anything.

And as for Brussels sprouts, they are not classified as food.  They are inedible, as is liver IMHO.


----------



## Andy M.

naphthalene said:


> I will definitely never eat anything with saffron (good on my wallet) or cilantro again. Although saffron isn't repulsive, it just doesn't taste right. It reminds me of plastic toys I used to chew on as a kid.



I what form did you taste the saffron?


----------



## CWS4322

Hoot said:


> I will say this...I have found that over the years, my taste preferences have changed. Foe example, I used to despise liver, buttermilk, Brussels sprouts, and beets. Nowadays, I like to eat all those things. On the other hand, I have little use for overly sweet foods and, of all things, watermelon. I can't explain it...it is just the way things are.
> I try not to worry about it.


I like to bake, but I do not like to eat what I bake--a small taste, and I'm good. I have no tolerance for sweets anymore. I go months without eating any bake goods/desserts. But, give me savory, and I'm all in. Is it age? Perhaps. Although, I did read s/thing about the time of day one eats protein and the declined interest in sweets. Makes sense to me since I have no interest in sweets but eat my protein early in the morning.


----------



## MrsLMB

Cilantro is one of those things I just can't understand. It tastes horrible to me and overpowers anything I've ever had it in.

My DH has the same problem with Cinnamon. He can't even be in the same room with it.

As for Saffron, I've used it in the past.  It was some kind of soup.  I really couldn't taste it but it did make the broth a pretty yellow color.

Funny how there are some things that are awful to one of us yet delightful to others.

And also interesting - as Hoot said - how our tastes can change as we get older .. sometimes for the good and sometimes not!

Maybe that's why spice is the variety of life .. a little something for everyone !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Hoot said:


> I suspect that saffron is much like many other spices and flavors. Some folks like it, others not so much, and there are those who just can't stand it.
> Many items come to mind....cilantro being one. I love it.. but Mrs Hoot don't. My mother tried to like it, but she decided it tastes like soap.
> It just goes to show that taste is one of the most subjective things in the world.



Taste is subjective.  But there's more to it than that.  To me, saffron tastes like tobacco smells.  I can handle it, but much prefer turmeric, which is similar, but different enough for me to really like it.

The above mentioned cilantro has chemicals in it called aldehides, which are also found in soaps, and certain bugs.  I really enjoy cilantro.  In fact, I adore it in certain preperations.  But I've had chili, for instance with just a touch of cilantro, than really added depth of flavor to the dish.  But I've also had it in chili where too much was added by the cook, and the chili tasted like soap had been added.  This link - http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/dining/14curious.html?_r=0 explains soem of that revulsion to flavors and aromas.  It also shows, and I can attest to this from personal experience, that many of our adverse reactions to some flavors and aromas can be modified, or even make a 180 degree turn-about due to continued exposure to the "offending" substance.  The first time I ate whole wheat products, I found them off-putting.  Now, for most of my cooking (except gravies and pie crust), I prefer the flavor of the whole grain.  That flavor is more complex and interesting to me.

And so, my advise to the op, try it again, in something else, preferably with friends and family.  You might just find that that saffron rice you disliked might become one of your favorite flavors.
Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

bakechef said:


> The first time I tasted cilantro, I thought that the Mexican restaurant hadn't rinsed out the bowl properly that the salsa was in, tasted like a bowl of soapy salsa.
> 
> Over the years I have built up somewhat of a tolerance for it.  I can still taste the soapiness, but it doesn't overwhelm the dish.  I still don't like it though.
> 
> What really bugs me is that it has become the trendy herb, and it is often sprinkled on a dish even if it isn't disclosed in the description.



Trendy herb, is funny to me.  In the previous post, I put in a link to an online article about cilantro.  In England and France, cilantro was the old, common herb and was put aside by the sophisticated types.  Now, it's new again, and very popular.  The same is true of both portabella mushrooms, and bruschetta.  They were initially the peasant products, common and inexpensive.

For the shrooms, the white button mushroom was rare and expensive, while the bruschetta as the olive farmer's method for testing the quality of his first-pressed olive oil.  We can thank the royalty of of England for elevating the status of bruschetta.  

Garlic buttered toast was the norm for the upper class.  Somebody, and it isn't told in the history, brought bruschetta home form the olive orchards, and served it up for the upper class.  They loved it, changed it, and decided that garlic bread was the commoners version.  

The white button mushroom was cultivated as it brought more cash to the growers than did the common portabella.  To us, the white button has become so very commonplace, while the portabella is more rare, and has a slightly richer flavor.  We are willing to pay more for it than for the white button mushroom.  I find it fascinating that we as a collective, can change our minds so easily, and often times, whimsically about the value of things.

And this kind of post is why I am known everywhere as Chief Longwind.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Taste is subjective.  But there's more to it than that.  To me, saffron tastes like tobacco smells.  I can handle it, but much prefer turmeric, which is similar, but different enough for me to really like it.
> 
> The above mentioned cilantro has chemicals in it called aldehides, which are also found in soaps, and certain bugs.  I really enjoy cilantro.  In fact, I adore it in certain preperations.  But I've had chili, for instance with just a touch of cilantro, than really added depth of flavor to the dish.  But I've also had it in chili where too much was added by the cook, and the chili tasted like soap had been added.  This link - http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/dining/14curious.html?_r=0 explains soem of that revulsion to flavors and aromas.  It also shows, and I can attest to this from personal experience, that many of our adverse reactions to some flavors and aromas can be modified, or even make a 180 degree turn-about due to continued exposure to the "offending" substance.  The first time I ate whole wheat products, I found them off-putting.  Now, for most of my cooking (except gravies and pie crust), I prefer the flavor of the whole grain.  That flavor is more complex and interesting to me.
> 
> And so, my advise to the op, try it again, in something else, preferably with friends and family.  You might just find that that saffron rice you disliked might become one of your favorite flavors.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




I don't understand why you would seek to acclimatize your taste buds to something you dislike.  Especially something that is 1. expensive (in the case of saffron) 2. has tastier (to you) alternatives 3. is not necessary to your health and wellbeing.

I cannot think of any food that I MUST eat, that will benefit me enough, that I feel I HAVE to get used to it.  There are foods that I love that I must eat in moderation...darn it!


----------



## KatyCooks

I am very happy with cilantro (or Coriander as we call it in the UK).  I can't say I have any particular views on Saffron, except that if you use more than a tiny bit, it can be unpleasant.  

What I loathe and detest is celery!  *shudder*   Aubergine is fairly disgusting too, and so is Okra!  

Oh and swede.  Swede is revolting.  

And like several of you, I have no real interest in sweet things.  (Nuts and crisps are my snack of choice - along with olives and cheese of course.)    Like CWS4322, I bake cakes and biscuits (cookies) and test them to ensure they are edible, but after that I have no interest in eating them!


----------



## Mad Cook

(QUOTE=naphthalene;1289931]How can anyone eat this? I find nothing appetizing about it. Today was the first and last time I'll ever eat it. 

Yes it was real saffron.[/QUOTE]It was probably stale. How long had it ben in your cupboard? Obviously, unless it has a sell-by date on it you don't know how long the store has had it on the shelves.

Of course, there is another point. It is quite possible that what you were sold as saffron wasn't saffron. In my travels I have come across all sorts of stuff masquerading as saffron from artificially flavoured and coloured powders to dyed sawdust. Yes, really!! 

Saffron is VERY expensive. It is made from the flowers of a particular variety of crocus and it takes 150 flowers to produce 1 gramme of saffron "threads" so if you are offered cheap saffron be _very_ suspicious.


----------



## Dawgluver

All valid points, Mad Cook.


----------



## taxlady

And the saffron "threads" have to be removed from the crocuses by hand.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I love saffron. Paella wouldn't be the same without it.

I would also question the quality of the saffron. Good quality saffron adds kind of a warm, earthy flavor to foods. It's one of those things that's hard to describe, because there really isn't anything that tastes quite like it (and other than adding a yellow color to foods, turmeric is not similar at all).

But I've never had saffron that tastes like plastic.


----------



## Andy M.

A lot depends on how the saffron was tasted.  If the OP just grabbed some threads and popped them into his mouth, I can understand their tasting bad.  If they were used as directed the flavor will be a lot different and should be pleasant.

Cilantro is a different issue.  Some people find that raw cilantro tastes soapy.  There is some evidence this is a genetic predisposition.  I was reminded of this yesterday in a Mexican restaurant we stopped at for lunch.  SO's mango salad was dressed with cilantro and neither one of us could enjoy it for the soapy taste.  Cooked cilantro tastes different from raw and is OK to my taste buds.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

napthalene, did you add it to food, or did you just chew on a few threads?  Quite often a spice that adds a little something to a particular dish is pretty bad when eaten alone.  For saffron, I've found a pinch in chicken soup does more for the color than the flavor.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't understand why you would seek to acclimatize your taste buds to something you dislike...


I love black olives.  As a child I loved black olives.  Mom would put them on my fingertips so I could eat them off one by one (I now need to by extra large size...).  She was surprised that I did like them so much because, as she told me when I was older, that olives are an "acquired taste".  I said to her "why would I want to acquire a taste for it?  If I don't like it the first or second time I probably shouldn't bother with it".


----------



## mysterychef

I was at my local farmers market the other day. One of the vendors was selling dried spices in  12 oz. baggies. He had one marked ''saffron'' for $5.95. I asked him if this was the right price and if it came from Spain. [it had no markings on it other than ''saffron'']. He said he was Turkish and believed it came from one of the Arabic countries. Knowing that his price was unreal I looked ''It'' up on the ''net''. I read that saffron chaff and plants are shredded and mixed with other fillers and sold as '' The real thing''. Saffron from Europe in it's pure form is something entirely different  My biggest complaint is about how fresh basil is overly used. If to much is used it ruins the dish. It's just my thing.I also am not a big fan of pesto for the same reason.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

mysterychef said:


> I was at my local farmers market the other day. One of the vendors was selling dried spices in  12 oz. baggies. He had one marked ''saffron'' for $5.95. I asked him if this was the right price and if it came from Spain. [it had no markings on it other than ''saffron'']. He said he was Turkish and believed it came from one of the Arabic countries. Knowing that his price was unreal I looked ''It'' up on the ''net''. I read that saffron chaff and plants are shredded and mixed with other fillers and sold as '' The real thing''. Saffron from Europe in it's pure form is something entirely different  My biggest complaint is about how fresh basil is overly used. If to much is used it ruins the dish. It's just my thing.I also am not a big fan of pesto for the same reason.



About that basil, I love basil.  It is one of my 3 or 4 go-to flavors from many, many recipes, and is favored above the other three, especially in savory, tomato based sauces.  As was stated by others, there are physiological reasons why one person would find basil strong, while another would find it delightful.  The same is true of virtually any flavor/aroma out there.

The trick is to try things, and determine what is right for you, and to try to take other people's likes and dislikes into account when preparing food.

My dad used to over-salt everything, to my taste anyway.  He was far less sensitive to salt than was I.  For DW, sometimes when I think something is seasoned perfectly, it's way-strong for her, and I need to adjust how I'm preparing the recipe.

Fortunately, food has such a broad range that everyone can find something they like.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Hoot

As with most any seasoning or spice, achieving balance is critical to the flavor. 
5 spice powder, garam masala, and Old Bay come to mind as just a few that can overpower a dish in a hurry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...My dad used to over-salt everything, to my taste anyway.  He was far less sensitive to salt than was I.  For DW, sometimes when I think something is seasoned perfectly, it's way-strong for her, and I need to adjust how I'm preparing the recipe....


I recently read a book called "Thomas Jefferson's créme brûlee : how a founding father and his slave James Hemings introduced French cuisine to America" (absolutely fascinating from both a historical and a culinary sense) that had an interesting twist on how a person's taste changes over the years.  I don't remember exactly when, but during the time Jefferson was the minister to France or shortly thereafter (late 1700s-early 1800s) women were coming into their own in fine kitchens.  The idea was men's sense of taste begins to fade at the age of 40, whereas women retain their ability to taste more subtle flavors and discern finer nuances than men.  Ended up being that the fine chefs in the upper class households slowly changed from a man in charge to a woman.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

mysterychef said:


> I was at my local farmers market the other day. One of the vendors was selling dried spices in  12 oz. baggies. He had one marked ''saffron'' for $5.95. I asked him if this was the right price and if it came from Spain. [it had no markings on it other than ''saffron'']. He said he was Turkish and believed it came from one of the Arabic countries. Knowing that his price was unreal I looked ''It'' up on the ''net''. I read that saffron chaff and plants are shredded and mixed with other fillers and sold as '' The real thing''. Saffron from Europe in it's pure form is something entirely different...



If you want, you could grown the "real thing" yourself! Buy Saffron Fall Crocus at Michigan Bulb

I grew these in the garden of our first house.  Surprised the neighbors when my crocuses were blooming in the fall the first year.  Then I gave them a chuckle when it was time to harvest, me on my knees pulling out those precious strands with tweezers.  Got enough pickings for a couple meals each year, and then we moved.  Don't know how long they continued to produce.


----------



## mysterychef

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> About that basil, I love basil.  It is one of my 3 or 4 go-to flavors from many, many recipes, and is favored above the other three, especially in savory, tomato based sauces.  As was stated by others, there are physiological reasons why one person would find basil strong, while another would find it delightful.  The same is true of virtually any flavor/aroma out there.
> 
> The trick is to try things, and determine what is right for you, and to try to take other people's likes and dislikes into account when preparing food.
> 
> My dad used to over-salt everything, to my taste anyway.  He was far less sensitive to salt than was I.  For DW, sometimes when I think something is seasoned perfectly, it's way-strong for her, and I need to adjust how I'm preparing the recipe.
> 
> Fortunately, food has such a broad range that everyone can find something they like.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I agree with you, particularly with salt. One of my favorite entrees is ''Steak  Au Poivre''.  If made with whole peppercorns it can be delicious. I once had it server with cracked black pepper and it ruined the dish.


----------



## mysterychef

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you want, you could grown the "real thing" yourself! Buy Saffron Fall Crocus at Michigan Bulb
> 
> I grew these in the garden of our first house.  Surprised the neighbors when my crocuses were blooming in the fall the first year.  Then I gave them a chuckle when it was time to harvest, me on my knees pulling out those precious strands with tweezers.  Got enough pickings for a couple meals each year, and then we moved.  Don't know how long they continued to produce.


 The book about Thomas Jefferson seems very interesting. I will try and find it in our library network. About the crocuses I just assumed because they are grown in very hot counties that they wouldn't  grow in my area. But why not we grow several types here now . I will check out buying the bulbs and proper way to grow them. Interested to see what happens.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve Kroll said:


> I love saffron. Paella wouldn't be the same without it.
> 
> I would also question the quality of the saffron. Good quality saffron adds kind of a warm, earthy flavor to foods. It's one of those things that's hard to describe, because there really isn't anything that tastes quite like it (and other than adding a yellow color to foods, turmeric is not similar at all).
> 
> But I've never had saffron that tastes like plastic.



Steve, is saffron as expensive over there as it is here? Very expensive here


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie, I think saffron is expensive everywhere.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, it is crazy how much they charge for it...but it is a lovely taste


----------



## taxlady

Saffron is very high labour. Back in the middle ages, when labour was very cheap, they used to put saffron in lots of food.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Taste is subjective.  But there's more to it than that.  To me, saffron tastes like tobacco smells.  I can handle it, but much prefer turmeric, which is similar, but different enough for me to really like it.



I know people's ability to taste various things differs wildly ... BUT ...

Turmeric tastes NOTHING like saffron. Not to me, and not to anyone I know.  I'm having a really hard time grasping that idea.

The ONLY thing turmeric has in common with saffron is that they can both give a yellowish cast to certain foods, such as rice.  All I can think is that you must have come across some really really bad saffron in your time, LOL!


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Over the years I have decided that Saffron is a waste of my time.  I just can't taste it, other than a slightly dirt-like flavor. Saffron cakes are the worst, as I feel like I'm eating dirty scones!I grow cilantro for family use, but don't care for it myself.  But then, all tastes are subjective. Doesn't mean I won't eat things with those herbs,but I don't cook with them myself.

My herb garden always has rosemary, curly parsley, sage, thyme, oregano, chives, dill and sweet basil.  Last year I grew lemon thyme which I love, but couldn't find a plant this year.  I don't plant any mints as they are so invasive and I don't use them much, except catnip (23 housecats!) Gotta plant my garlic before the snow flies!  Gotta dig horse radish and grind it one of these days, too. One of my friends just sent me a jar of her garam masala mix. Need to dry and freeze herbs for winter use.  I feel too lazy today.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Saffron is very high labour. Back in the middle ages, when labour was very cheap, they used to put saffron in lots of food.



This is true, but saffron is so expensive in the North America because it's North America.  Saffron threads purchased in Spain are much cheaper.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> This is true, but saffron is so expensive in the North America because it's North America. Saffron threads purchased in Spain are much cheaper.


Saffron is expensive because it takes roughly 150 flowers to produce 1 gramme (0.035 of a ounce) of saffron threads and the picking and the separating of the threads has to be done by hand. 

Saffron may be cheaper in Spain than America but you have to be very careful in choosing it. I speak from the experience of my years of house-keeping in Spain. There is a lot of inferior saffron on sale in Spain and quite often the cheaper "paella powders" don't contain any natural saffron at all but only artificial saffron flavour. I have even seen bags of dyed sawdust masquerading as saffron on sale to unsuspecting tourists in markets in Spain and Egypt.

I wonder if the OP's poor experience with saffron was anything to do with poor storage either at the suppliers or at home. We have all been given those pretty racks to display on our kitchen units at some time or other but it really isn't the best way to store herbs and spices. Dried saffron threads very quickly deteriorate when exposed to daylight and oxygen, and should be kept in a dark, air-tight container. 

Alternatively, some people can't taste certain types of flavour or experience them differently. Perhaps the OP falls into this category. I can sympathise. I keep being told about chillis having lovely fruity or fresh flavours but all I get is the burning sensation.


----------

